# Science of Sensors



## distant.star (Dec 5, 2015)

.
While this talks about video sensors, it's the best science explanation I've seen of how camera sensors detect, record and transform light into image files...

https://youtu.be/MytCfECfqWc


----------



## MrToes (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks from me too. 

It amazes me that film and digital share so much in common.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RGF (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi distant.star. 
Thank you for sharing this, very interesting. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

